# TV from the UK To Spain



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone.

When we moved to Spain back in 2004 we bought our flat screen tv here and everything worked fine, so never had to find out any more about how tv's work generally..

Now my family are moving out to the Malaga region and they want to bring out their Big Plasma TV's with them.

The finca they're moving into already has satelite installed, but will their tv's work ok, and will they be able to have sky plus? 

Thanks for your help, we're just so out of touch, and also we live on the CB so not a clue what the signals etc are like down on the CDS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's no reason why their TV shouldn't work here. The days of incompatible appliances are long gone. And lots of people on the CDS have Sky Plus.


Sky Plus Costa del Sol Spain - The Sky Doctor


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There's no reason why their TV shouldn't work here. The days of incompatible appliances are long gone. And lots of people on the CDS have Sky Plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SKY plus needs some comment:

SKY are not allowed to broadcast in Spain
There are lots of people who offer it, but be very careful about who you get it from because there may be annual charges involved for the "contract"

If you already have SKY then the best way to do it is just to bring your box and card with you and keep the subscription running from a UK bank account. You will also need a UK address without SKY where you can register the box to. If your equipment is not less than 12 months old then you wont have a problem as you wont need to connect to a telephone line. If you have multi room, which does need a telephone line, you will need to cancel it.

You will probably need a new dish when you get here as depending on area it is needed to receive. Mine is 1.8 mtrs


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> SKY plus needs some comment:
> 
> SKY are not allowed to broadcast in Spain
> There are lots of people who offer it, but be very careful about who you get it from because there may be annual charges involved for the "contract"
> ...


 thanks Stravinski, the dish is already there, being used by the current owners.. I must say I was surprised about the Sky Plus thing because on the CB where *we live we can only get the basic sky package channels now from our supplier. When we first moved out in 2004 we had a 1.8 mtr dish because that's what's needed on the CB and used our sky card from the uk ..naughty..but we did..anyhow as you know, the plug was pulled about 2 years ago on the rebroadcasters and all that changed, so when my daughter said she was getting sky plus installed in her new home on the CDS when she moves out next month I believed things must have changed a bit, which is why I came here to check...*


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celticlass said:


> thanks Stravinski, the dish is already there, being used by the current owners.. I must say I was surprised about the Sky Plus thing because on the CB where *we live we can only get the basic sky package channels now from our supplier. When we first moved out in 2004 we had a 1.8 mtr dish because that's what's needed on the CB and used our sky card from the uk ..naughty..but we did..anyhow as you know, the plug was pulled about 2 years ago on the rebroadcasters and all that changed, so when my daughter said she was getting sky plus installed in her new home on the CDS when she moves out next month I believed things must have changed a bit, which is why I came here to check...*


*

You can do anything if you know how
I have HD as well *


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You can do anything if you know how
> I have HD as well


 lol, and are you going to let me into your secret... ? :high5:


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> SKY plus needs some comment:
> 
> SKY are not allowed to broadcast in Spain
> There are lots of people who offer it, but be very careful about who you get it from because there may be annual charges involved for the "contract"
> ...


fyi you dont need the boxes connected to a phone line for multi room.
when in the uk, i had 3 boxes on a multi room contract and never connected them to the phone line (even tho sky said i would be charged full subscription for each box if i didnt)
the only reason i connected up 1 in the end was to be able to buy ppv events.
i have brought a disconnected box out here to spain this week (i had cancelled it as was in a spare room not being watched). i simply rang sky up to get the card reactivated (didnt tell them the box is in spain) and now have all the channels that i did back in the uk. only had to wait an hour to get all the channels.
so it can be easily done. just dont tell them you are moving outside the uk!


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> fyi you dont need the boxes connected to a phone line for multi room.
> when in the uk, i had 3 boxes on a multi room contract and never connected them to the phone line (even tho sky said i would be charged full subscription for each box if i didnt)
> the only reason i connected up 1 in the end was to be able to buy ppv events.
> i have brought a disconnected box out here to spain this week (i had cancelled it as was in a spare room not being watched). i simply rang sky up to get the card reactivated (didnt tell them the box is in spain) and now have all the channels that i did back in the uk. only had to wait an hour to get all the channels.
> so it can be easily done. just dont tell them you are moving outside the uk!



Thanks Matt, it's not for me, we've already done all that years ago when we first moved to Spain. This is for my daughter & s-i-l who are moving out in 4 weeks time to the CDS.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> fyi you dont need the boxes connected to a phone line for multi room.!


I'm afraid you do. The net result was that if I hadn't connected it to a phone line with SKY when I had multiroom then they would double the monthly charge. When you think about it, its quite logical. You take on multi room in the UK. You leave your one box in your house, and then the second box goes to your neighbour who gets a free or cheap sky package. Or you take your second box to your holiday home. Thats why they insist on phone lines, or you pay more. I've heard of it happening many times. In fact when I was in the UK they did exactly the same thing and actually did charge me one month double rate because I refused to connect a phone line up.

The other time when you need connection is when you buy a new box from SKY (their equipment).

Its best to keep a low profile with SKY when you are in Spain


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid you do. The net result was that if I hadn't connected it to a phone line with SKY when I had multiroom then they would double the monthly charge. When you think about it, its quite logical. You take on multi room in the UK. You leave your one box in your house, and then the second box goes to your neighbour who gets a free or cheap sky package. Or you take your second box to your holiday home. Thats why they insist on phone lines, or you pay more. I've heard of it happening many times. In fact when I was in the UK they did exactly the same thing and actually did charge me one month double rate because I refused to connect a phone line up.
> 
> The other time when you need connection is when you buy a new box from SKY (their equipment).
> 
> Its best to keep a low profile with SKY when you are in Spain


they did tell me i would pay 3 fee's if wasnt connected to the phone line, so i told them they were connected and i guess ive been lucky. ive had sky for 2 years in my uk house (its still running as OH is there until can join me) and ive never connected my 2nd and 3rd box to a phone line and havent been charged anything more than the £10 per room. i'll check to see if they notice now they have re-connected the 3rd box which i have with me now in spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> they did tell me i would pay 3 fee's if wasnt connected to the phone line, so i told them they were connected and i guess ive been lucky. ive had sky for 2 years in my uk house (its still running as OH is there until can join me) and ive never connected my 2nd and 3rd box to a phone line and havent been charged anything more than the £10 per room. i'll check to see if they notice now they have re-connected the 3rd box which i have with me now in spain.


I dont doubt you ... all I was saying is that you ARE required to have the boxes connected, and they do have a history of levvying THE FULL monthly contract charge if you dont .... i.e. if you pay £45, you'd end up paying £90 untill you connected.

Having said that, it's obviously possible to get away with it for some time


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Me again - been a it quiet as so much going on to arrange the move. We have found a house and get the keys 2nd December  moving in fully on 17th December  

So we have a sat dish at the house - connected for Sky, so as we have cable in the UK we are bringing out a friends old box. IT ahs no card. My OH wants Sky Sports - what is the best option? I'm aware that without a card I will still get quite a few channels juts with the box. I'm guessing these are not sports channels.

So, do we need to take out a subscription in the UK before we leave or can we sort it out when we are there?

As always any help appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Me again - been a it quiet as so much going on to arrange the move. We have found a house and get the keys 2nd December  moving in fully on 17th December
> 
> So we have a sat dish at the house - connected for Sky, so as we have cable in the UK we are bringing out a friends old box. IT ahs no card. My OH wants Sky Sports - what is the best option? I'm aware that without a card I will still get quite a few channels juts with the box. I'm guessing these are not sports channels.
> 
> ...


You need to take out a subscription, but card only. If you buy the equipment off SKY you will need a telephone connection for 12 months. You also need an address the card can be registered to (without a sky box) and a UK bank account for the subscriptions to come out of.
You will need to pair the card to the box as well, but thats just a case of ringing SKY, giving them the card number and a few other details. They do it immediately.

DONT tell them you are coming to Spain. If you have to call them from Spain use Skype, and tell them you dont have a land phone number if they ask.

I just paired a box to a card and it wasnt as bad as you think


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Thanks so many people have been confusing us. Grrrrr.

Some have told us loads of channels are free without the card - others haves aid you need the subscription. We have an internet phone that is a cenrtal London number so we can give them that number as it is the number that will come with us 

Thanks for your help - I'm going to call now and take out subscription.

Is there any issue pairing the card there? If necessary I can pair the card at my friends house if it makes a difference before I go?

Thanks again - Natalie




Stravinsky said:


> You need to take out a subscription, but card only. If you buy the equipment off SKY you will need a telephone connection for 12 months. You also need an address the card can be registered to (without a sky box) and a UK bank account for the subscriptions to come out of.
> You will need to pair the card to the box as well, but thats just a case of ringing SKY, giving them the card number and a few other details. They do it immediately.
> 
> DONT tell them you are coming to Spain. If you have to call them from Spain use Skype, and tell them you dont have a land phone number if they ask.
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Thanks so many people have been confusing us. Grrrrr.
> 
> Some have told us loads of channels are free without the card - others haves aid you need the subscription. We have an internet phone that is a cenrtal London number so we can give them that number as it is the number that will come with us
> 
> ...


You can get channels here I believe with some boxes, but you wont get the "paying channels"

I guess you could pair it there, yes.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Thanks so many people have been confusing us. Grrrrr.
> 
> Some have told us loads of channels are free without the card - others haves aid you need the subscription. We have an internet phone that is a cenrtal London number so we can give them that number as it is the number that will come with us
> 
> ...


ive just moved out here and brought a box with me that was disconnected and called sky up to reactivate it from here with no probs. but as the advice here states. best to do it from uk just incase you dont get lucky.
i thought that without a card i would get some channels. but it wasnt even the basic package. it was literally 1-5 plus itv 2+3. not even sky1 or anthing like that.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

OK I have taken a subscription here and can pair the card here. They have told me it needs to be connected to a phone line at all times. What is that all about?? Will it work without one????

Soooo confused! 




mattferrier said:


> ive just moved out here and brought a box with me that was disconnected and called sky up to reactivate it from here with no probs. but as the advice here states. best to do it from uk just incase you dont get lucky.
> i thought that without a card i would get some channels. but it wasnt even the basic package. it was literally 1-5 plus itv 2+3. not even sky1 or anthing like that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> OK I have taken a subscription here and can pair the card here. They have told me it needs to be connected to a phone line at all times. What is that all about?? Will it work without one????
> 
> Soooo confused!


Apparently it only needs to be connected to a phone line if you want "on demand services"  like if you want to buy a film on a specific night etc?????

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Jo - just sent you a BB message.

Can you ask G if it will work without being plugged in to phone line. As part od T & C's Sky man said it had to be connected to a phone line at all times!! 

So confused! lol lol

Can live without on demand!




jojo said:


> Apparently it only needs to be connected to a phone line if you want "on demand services"  like if you want to buy a film on a specific night etc?????
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Jo - just sent you a BB message.
> 
> Can you ask G if it will work without being plugged in to phone line. As part od T & C's Sky man said it had to be connected to a phone line at all times!!
> 
> ...


I've not got your bb message????? However, G says it definitely doesnt need to be connected! Ours isnt. He says that its them trying to keep hold of your custom on demand???????

I dont understand any of this! All I can say is that when our internet and phone line dropped in last winters storms, our sky still worked - well when the electricity worked lol!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'll just be sticking to freesat, never really been bothered with sky so I'll save the hassle.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> I think I'll just be sticking to freesat, never really been bothered with sky so I'll save the hassle.


You've not got kids then 

jo xxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Got 2, 7 n 4 y/old. As long as it gets some kind of cbeebies/cbbc or such like they'll be happy.....hopefully


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

natalieml said:


> OK I have taken a subscription here and can pair the card here. They have told me it needs to be connected to a phone line at all times. What is that all about?? Will it work without one????
> 
> Soooo confused!


Dont panic ... I went through all this.
The only time you are in breach of contract is if you havent connected it to a phone line and (1) You have bought the equipment new from SKY and therefore need it connected for 12 months and (2) you have SKY multiroom.

Software updates are done via the satellite. Pairing is done via the satellite

As I told you, just tell them you dont have a phone line. It wont affect the services. We get everything here apart from the interactive services such as SKY box office (you order the film on line)

Everything else works ... don't worry. You just need a new dish when you get here to enable you to pick everything up.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be bringing my FTA sat box but only have a 90cm dish, what kind of price are the bigger dishes going for over there ?

Cheers
John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> I'll be bringing my FTA sat box but only have a 90cm dish, what kind of price are the bigger dishes going for over there ?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Where is it you're moving to??? believe it or not, I have a spare "big dish"??

jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MacRov said:


> I'll be bringing my FTA sat box but only have a 90cm dish, what kind of price are the bigger dishes going for over there ?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Oh, depends what you have but as a general rule between €300 & €700. Sat will probably advise you though now he is back


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Moving to Murcia area Jojo, not picked a place yet but have been looking at El Algar and Los Calazares, coming over in April to look at property. A fair way from Benalmádena though.
Cheers Stravinsky didnt think they'd be as much as that.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

MacRov said:


> I'll be bringing my FTA sat box but only have a 90cm dish, what kind of price are the bigger dishes going for over there ?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Dish sizes depend on where you are and what channel you want.

Generally for the free to air channels like BBC, ITV1,2,3,4, C4 they require a "big dish" - some areas a 1.25m dish, some a 1.4m, some 1.8m, some 2.4m etc.

Most (like 60%) of the sky PAY channels are available on smaller dishes - like Sky1(not sky2/3), Sports1,2,3, (not 4 or news), eurosport1 (not esp2) for example.

Prices range from 300 - 1200 plus depending on what you want.

DO NOT go for the cheap "petal dishes" - they are just not worth the money.


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sky telephone connection*

As far as telephone connection for your sky box goes - 

Any new Sky subscription's do NOT need a telephone connection unless it is Multi Room, these DO need connection otherwise you will be charged full price for each card, if you currently get away with it the chances are your original subscription was before 2005 and you will probably get away with it for a bit longer.

If you do not have your box connected to a telephone line then you will need to pay an activation fee of £25 when your card is initially activated. If your card is already activated then don't worry about it.

Steven


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steven1975 said:


> As far as telephone connection for your sky box goes -
> 
> Any new Sky subscription's do NOT need a telephone connection unless it is Multi Room, these DO need connection otherwise you will be charged full price for each card, if you currently get away with it the chances are your original subscription was before 2005 and you will probably get away with it for a bit longer.
> 
> ...


Sorry Steven, we have to be precise about this.

Yes, you do need a new subscription connected to a telephone line IF you have bought your new equipment direct from SKY. They regard it as their equipment, and they want it connected to a line. If you have your own equipment then that's a different matter of course and you will be OK. This was info from SKY recently


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hmmmm 

I am pairing the card tomorrow - do I need to plug a phone line in to pair the card when I call them??

Am doing it from a friends house so plan was to call from a mobile as I won't be calling from the number I gave them.

???????????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! You can do, but you dont need to!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

natalieml said:


> I am pairing the card tomorrow - do I need to plug a phone line in to pair the card when I call them??


If you are in the UK, then you can connect the box to the phone line and get the box to do it itsself using the options on the screen (secret installaers menu (services 401select). Or dont bother with the phone line connection, and just call Sky.

If you are outside the UK, then just call Sky, and forget about connecting the box to the phone line, as it only works if in the UK.



natalieml said:


> Am doing it from a friends house so plan was to call from a mobile as I won't be calling from the number I gave them.??


Shouldnt be a problem - for all they know you could be calling from work....
just make sure you have all the details - especially those of the sky box - services, 4, 5, and make sure the box is turned on and receiving a channel (like sky news) , card in the correct slot (should show card number in system details screen),


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry Steven, we have to be precise about this.
> 
> Yes, you do need a new subscription connected to a telephone line IF you have bought your new equipment direct from SKY. They regard it as their equipment, and they want it connected to a line. If you have your own equipment then that's a different matter of course and you will be OK. This was info from SKY recently


Not any more, there is a £25 no phone line connection (NPL). The telephone connection initially had nothing to do with location. Without going in to too much detail the phone connection was due to a subsidy that was paid to sky by a third party (albeit owned by sky) for interactive services. This subsidy was in the region of £200 per connection, hence the insistance of the phone line connection. This subsidy no longer exists and Sky have realised that not everybody has a phone line installed as more and more people only have mobiles.

The only reason you now have to have a phone line connection on multi room is so that sky know both boxes are in the same property.

I'm guessing your box is an 500GB HD box, in order to activate the card without speaking to sky, simply connect it up to a dish and phone line and press -

Services then 0 then 0 then 1 this will take you into the installer menu where you can then perform a NEW INSTALL.

If you only have 1 feed connected to the reciever you will need to put the box in to single cable mode first, otherwise you will receive a 'no signal recieved' error. To do this enter the installer menu as above and then switch single cable mode to ON.

Just to avoid any confusion, select then 4 then 01 will only work on boxes not using the new sky hd EPG (eg standard boxes and sky+ boxes)

Regards

Steven


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steven1975 said:


> Not any more, there is a £25 no phone line connection (NPL). The telephone connection initially had nothing to do with location. Without going in to too much detail the phone connection was due to a subsidy that was paid to sky by a third party (albeit owned by sky) for interactive services. This subsidy was in the region of £200 per connection, hence the insistance of the phone line connection. This subsidy no longer exists and Sky have realised that not everybody has a phone line installed as more and more people only have mobiles.
> 
> The only reason you now have to have a phone line connection on multi room is so that sky know both boxes are in the same property.
> 
> ...


:faint:

Jo xxxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

No it is an old box not HD or sky + just the basic one.


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

natalieml said:


> No it is an old box not HD or sky + just the basic one.


Natalie

Sorry I have just read the thread back and noticed you did say that you are using a friends old box.

If you can connected it to a dish and phone line then the easiest option is to do a new installation on the box, services then 4 then 01 then select and select new install. If you can't connect to telephone line then simply call Sky. They will ask you for your name address and then for your viewing card number and then for the version number and serial number of the box. You can get these from the services menu.

Steven


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steven1975 said:


> Not any more, there is a £25 no phone line connection (NPL). The telephone connection initially had nothing to do with location. Without going in to too much detail the phone connection was due to a subsidy that was paid to sky by a third party (albeit owned by sky) for interactive services. This subsidy was in the region of £200 per connection, hence the insistance of the phone line connection. This subsidy no longer exists and Sky have realised that not everybody has a phone line installed as more and more people only have mobiles.
> 
> The only reason you now have to have a phone line connection on multi room is so that sky know both boxes are in the same property.
> 
> ...


Err .... I dont need to do anything with my box thanks, its working perfectly well. To pair the card when I did it I had to call SKY. We're not talking about my box anyway.

But I can say that just a week ago SKY were insisting that if you bought a sky box from them that it would have to be connected to a telephone line. A week ago. In the UK. SKY official comment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Err .... I dont need to do anything with my box thanks, its working perfectly well. To pair the card when I did it I had to call SKY. We're not talking about my box anyway.
> 
> But I can say that just a week ago SKY were insisting that if you bought a sky box from them that it would have to be connected to a telephone line. A week ago. In the UK. SKY official comment.



Hhhmm, my OH was fitting a brand spanking new one in the UK last week and they didnt even have a telephone line??? That said I dont know all the details, altho I think this one was being linked to an ipod, iphone.....ipad?? summat like that??????!! Part of a "smart" system??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, my OH was fitting a brand spanking new one in the UK last week and they didnt even have a telephone line??? That said I dont know all the details, altho I think this one was being linked to an ipod, iphone.....ipad?? summat like that??????!! Part of a "smart" system??!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's only if you have had a SKY box supplied by SKY Jo apparently


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> It's only if you have had a SKY box supplied by SKY Jo apparently


You know me Strav, if I had brains I'd be dangerous!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi all, ive been reading through all the comments above and am looking for a little more information on getting sky in spain. Ive been quoted silly prices for installation and i need this and i need that but what im looking for is some advice on where to go next. Ive got a dish on the roof (Not sure if its aligned or not) and ive also got a sky+ box with no card at the moment which seems to be the biggest problem. Ive been told i need a different lmb for the dish as sky+ needs a stronger signal so what is the best way about getting a card ?? There are companies who can supply them out here but they cost a fortune is there an easier way to get a card sent over ?? Can you get a card sent to an address in the UK say at my mates house or would it need to be to my address ?? Also ive asked a few people about getting multiroom room and sending it over but as ive looked though that seems a little dangerous and could get caught out. Im just looking for more info on getting sky over in spain. All comments welcome many thanks..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

burnzy said:


> Hi all, ive been reading through all the comments above and am looking for a little more information on getting sky in spain. Ive been quoted silly prices for installation and i need this and i need that but what im looking for is some advice on where to go next. Ive got a dish on the roof (Not sure if its aligned or not) and ive also got a sky+ box with no card at the moment which seems to be the biggest problem. Ive been told i need a different lmb for the dish as sky+ needs a stronger signal so what is the best way about getting a card ?? There are companies who can supply them out here but they cost a fortune is there an easier way to get a card sent over ?? Can you get a card sent to an address in the UK say at my mates house or would it need to be to my address ?? Also ive asked a few people about getting multiroom room and sending it over but as ive looked though that seems a little dangerous and could get caught out. Im just looking for more info on getting sky over in spain. All comments welcome many thanks..


As far as I know you dont need a card to get the freeview channels (but I could be wrong???) As for multiroom, I assume you mean the same box servicing several tvs which can be done, infact my husband runs a business doing similar type stuff in the UK, We have two boxes in our house here and four TVs.

There are a couple of sky chaps who post on here friom time to time who can answer your queries about dishes and alignments etc

Jo xxx


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> As far as I know you dont need a card to get the freeview channels (but I could be wrong???) As for multiroom, I assume you mean the same box servicing several tvs which can be done, infact my husband runs a business doing similar type stuff in the UK, We have two boxes in our house here and four TVs.
> 
> There are a couple of sky chaps who post on here friom time to time who can answer your queries about dishes and alignments etc
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah freeview you dont need a card but i need the sky sports channels and ESPN for work related things so i need the full package, As for Multiroom i meant someone from back home getting it and me paying the £10 extra it is for another box.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

burnzy said:


> Yeah freeview you dont need a card but i need the sky sports channels and ESPN for work related things so i need the full package, As for Multiroom i meant someone from back home getting it and me paying the £10 extra it is for another box.



If you know someone in the UK I'm sure they'll do it for you. My husband knows a lot about all this but isnt here right now for me to ask him, but it can all be done, I know cos we have it (altho the sports channels are banned in my house LOL!!!!!). When he's back - this weekend. I'll ask him and post the answers you if you havent already got the answers from anyone else by then

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

burnzy said:


> Yeah freeview you dont need a card but i need the sky sports channels and ESPN for work related things so i need the full package, As for Multiroom i meant someone from back home getting it and me paying the £10 extra it is for another box.


You cant do that because both boxes on a multiroom contract have to be plugged into a UK telephone line


You can have a standard normal account though, best thing to do is buy your own box and just get a card


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You cant do that because both boxes on a multiroom contract have to be plugged into a UK telephone line
> 
> 
> You can have a standard normal account though, best thing to do is buy your own box and just get a card


Ive already got a sky+ box how do i go about ordering a sky card whilst im over here in spain ?? Thats what im unsure about ..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

burnzy said:


> Ive already got a sky+ box how do i go about ordering a sky card whilst im over here in spain ?? Thats what im unsure about ..


.


OK, well you can get them here, but I'd say the best way is to order one in the UK. I've just bought a new box and had to pair the old card and it was easy

I'm assuming the box isnt under SKY contract
Therefore you need a UK bank account for the subscription to come out of
You need a UK address to register where the box is supposed to be, that doesnt already have a SKY box registered

Then you rink SKY and order a card. Use Skype or something that doesnt let them know you are abroad. Order the package you want and give them the address details. Tell them you don't have a land line telephone number and if pressed then say you only use Skype. Resist the offer of internet and telephone sales that they will throw at you.

Get the card sent to the UK address you registered and then get it sent to you. Then stick it in the box, get the dish set up and then call SKY on skype again to pair the card to the box. They will take the card details, software details etc and pair it.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You cant do that because both boxes on a multiroom contract have to be plugged into a UK telephone line


but sometimes, if you get the right operator, you can pay a sum (£25?) for a non phone connection.
At lesat you can for new installs, but I have not heard of anyone doing this successfully on multirooms...


re OP



> Ive been quoted silly prices for installation and i need this and i need that but what im looking for is some advice on where to go next. Ive got a dish on the roof (Not sure if its aligned or not) and ive also got a sky+ box with no card at the moment which seems to be the biggest problem.


Dish size (and your location) will determine what channel you can get.
an 80cm dish in most areas of spain will get Sky Sports 1,2,3 but not SS4 or SSN.
It will get BBC News (and the sports streams) but not BBC1,2,3,4.
It will get ITV1 and ITV1HD (with a sky card) but not ITV2,3,4.



> Ive been told i need a different lmb for the dish as sky+ needs a stronger signal


Porkies.
For a Sky+ box to work, and to allow the watching of one channel and another at the same time, then you need a minimum of a TWIN output LNB, and two cables from this LNB to the box.
There are different types of LNB for different types of dishes.
The smaller "offset" dishes can use universal LNBs
The big dishes prefer Prime Focus (usually invacom) LNBs.



> Can you get a card sent to an address in the UK say at my mates house


Ideally yes, and should you not want multiroom, or a totally seperate contract, one who does not have Sky...as that can cause some problems.



> Also ive asked a few people about getting multiroom room and sending it over but as ive looked though that seems a little dangerous and could get caught out.


 If they get caught then one thing that can happen is that cards onthe multiroom contract will be charged the FULL / correct subscription (possibly backdated to the last phonceall from the box to sky), or they just terminate all cards as a breach of contract.



> Im just looking for more info on getting sky over in spain. All comments welcome many thanks..


Anyone know anyone that can help....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have no problems getting Sky and have a device that relays tv to the tv in the bedroom. But because the house is quite spacious the distance from downstairs to upstairs tv means we can't change channels upstairs.
Whilst all this running up and downstairs and along corridors is good for my health it's bloody annoying to have to do it several times a night.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We have no problems getting Sky and have a device that relays tv to the tv in the bedroom. But because the house is quite spacious the distance from downstairs to upstairs tv means we can't change channels upstairs.
> Whilst all this running up and downstairs and along corridors is good for my health it's bloody annoying to have to do it several times a night.
> Any suggestions?


Go to bed and watch TV?

(Sorry, had to get that in before someone else does!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, just read your post again and realise my facetious quip was totally pointless,


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

I have another question id like to ask, If someone has an xbox 360 and watches sky through the sky player but doesnt actually have a dish on there roof can i send a card to there address as they dont actually have a sky box just sky player ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Go to bed and watch TV?
> 
> (Sorry, had to get that in before someone else does!)


That's the problem!!! We can't change channels upstairs. We have to go downstairs at the end of a programme if we want to watch something on another channel.
A pain in the a*** to get out of a warm bed, find slippers and trot downstairs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, just read your post again and realise my facetious quip was totally pointless,


As was my reply as I didn't scroll down to read the above!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We have no problems getting Sky and have a device that relays tv to the tv in the bedroom. But because the house is quite spacious the distance from downstairs to upstairs tv means we can't change channels upstairs.
> Whilst all this running up and downstairs and along corridors is good for my health it's bloody annoying to have to do it several times a night.
> Any suggestions?


There are two ways to send pictures to another room.

If you are using a coax cable run, then you need a "sky magic eye", that sends the remote signals from the bedroom, down the coax, to the sky box, and allows you to change channels.

The second way is via wireless links - and most of these also allow you to change chennels, again via a "magic infra red eye". If you can get a picture then there should be not issues with the remotes not working. If the signal is good enough for a TV picture, then it should be OK enough for the IR remote commands back also.

these are popular and work:









available from all good, and some not so good, electrical stores...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

burnzy said:


> I have another question id like to ask, If someone has an xbox 360 and watches sky through the sky player but doesnt actually have a dish on there roof can i send a card to there address as they dont actually have a sky box just sky player ?


I htought you still need a sky subscription to view Sky via a Xbox...or PC...
so the sky database will say there is a sub alreay at that house / address.

If possible, may be your friend in the UK lives at number 21, and you send the card to 21a....?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> There are two ways to send pictures to another room.
> 
> If you are using a coax cable run, then you need a "sky magic eye", that sends the remote signals from the bedroom, down the coax, to the sky box, and allows you to change channels.
> 
> ...


We get excellent pictures upstairs....maybe upstairs we're just too far away from the main tv downstairs? We don't live in a mansion or palace but the house is spacious with loads of marble everywhere...floors, staircases, etc. Someone told me that might be a problem but it doesn't seem very scientific to blame marble for blocking signals.
Thankyou for taking the time to reply.


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi again, Ive now had Sky installed and have got the free to air channels but they want 150 for a card but i remember hearing someone on here saying you can get them sent to a UK address ?? How do i go about ordering a card to be sent over ??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

burnzy said:


> Hi again, Ive now had Sky installed and have got the free to air channels but they want 150 for a card but i remember hearing someone on here saying you can get them sent to a UK address ?? How do i go about ordering a card to be sent over ??


You get on SKYPE and call SKY. You tell them what you want and you give them your UK address (one without SKY) and they send it to you. The fees (if there are any) come out of your UK bank account.

They will try to sell you internet, phones, everything .... but you just say you dont want any of it.

PS ... Use Skype because they wont be able to tell where you are calling from.


----------



## burnzy (Nov 24, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You get on SKYPE and call SKY. You tell them what you want and you give them your UK address (one without SKY) and they send it to you. The fees (if there are any) come out of your UK bank account.
> 
> They will try to sell you internet, phones, everything .... but you just say you dont want any of it.
> 
> PS ... Use Skype because they wont be able to tell where you are calling from.


Will sky know if the property has sky installed ? (It wont have but surely they would know ? ) And do i just give my name, mates address, bank details and then ask for the full package ? Also will i need to to call again once i have the sky card back home in Spain ?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

you will pay an agent in spain to set the card up for you in Spain.
you will pay the agent a yearly " maintenance fee" should you use the agents UK address.
you should not have to pay a yearly fee if you use your own UK address.

if you can find someone in the UK who does not have a Sky contract already then that will be easier, as their system will flag that there is a sky contract at that address already, and thats when it may get tricky (they may ask why do you want another contract at an address that already has Sky!)

it makes no difference if there is or is not a dish at that address already - sky will not know if you have or have not installed a dish by yourself at that address will they....you could have installed a dish bought at B&Q...

they will only know if there is a Sky contract at that address. They will not be able to know if there is a dish or not!

Sky may want the box details (services, 4, 5) when you order, sometimes they do, sometimes they dont.

once the card is sent to your UK address, they post it to you, you put it in you sky box, make sure you are getting signals / channels (perhaps put the box on Sky1 and make sure you get the "please upgrade" or "card ot authorised" message), you call sky, give them the details on services, 4, 5 (system details), they turn the card on.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got Sky, no problems at all...but I'd like to get Spanish tv too.
What do I need to do?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've got Sky, no problems at all...but I'd like to get Spanish tv too.
> What do I need to do?


get an aerial!!!

& if you don't have a digital tele get a TDT box


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> get an aerial!!!
> 
> & if you don't have a digital tele get a TDT box




Got an ariel (two on the roof plus lots of weird ironmongery including an industrial-sized lightning conductor) and a dgital tv with Sky Plus box...
What's a TDT box and if I get one will it coexist with the Sky box and dish?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Got an ariel (two on the roof plus lots of weird ironmongery including an industrial-sized lightning conductor) and a dgital tv with Sky Plus box...
> What's a TDT box and if I get one will it coexist with the Sky box and dish?


A TDT box is a decoder for Spanish terrestrial digital channels (all free to view). You can get one in any electrical store for about 30 euros. Analogue TV was switched off across Spain last year so your aerial might be configured for that rather than digital - or it may be fine.

You will need to bypass all the sky and satellite hardware so it all depends whether your TV has enough sockets to plug the aerial and TDT box in separately.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Got an ariel (two on the roof plus lots of weird ironmongery including an industrial-sized lightning conductor) and a dgital tv with Sky Plus box...
> What's a TDT box and if I get one will it coexist with the Sky box and dish?


a TDT box is a Spanish digital converter box *T*elevisión *D*igital *T*errestrial I think - but if you have a digital tele you shouldn't need one - we have didgital teles in the bedrooms & don't need a TDT box with them


we have a digital tele in the lounge with english tv through a local company, but by using a button on the zapper we can switch to Spanish progs

we also have a TDT box plugged into it which takes DVDs & USBs (we had it before we bought the digi tele & used it with the old analogue one)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. It's all beyond me but doesn't seem that difficult to set up if you know what you're doing...so maybe I should find a tv man who does....


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

But some "digital tvs" produced today still do not have a digital TV tuner inside them! Which confuses things!
Just like some "HD TVs" do not have a tuner for the TDT HD channels!

The TV aerial cable goes to the TDT box, and the TDT box connects to the TV via scart. 

If your TV has a built in digital tuner then connect the TV aerial cable to the TV, no need for a seperate TDT box.

You scan for channels, and depending on your location and aerial direction, you will get anywhere between 30 and 100 digital TV and radio channels...see tdt1.com and click on your area for a list of TDT channels in your area.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> But some "digital tvs" produced today still do not have a digital TV tuner inside them! Which confuses things!
> Just like some "HD TVs" do not have a tuner for the TDT HD channels!
> 
> The TV aerial cable goes to the TDT box, and the TDT box connects to the TV via scart.
> ...


Once again, thankyou.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

sat said:


> But some "digital tvs" produced today still do not have a digital TV tuner inside them! Which confuses things!
> Just like some "HD TVs" do not have a tuner for the TDT HD channels!
> 
> The TV aerial cable goes to the TDT box, and the TDT box connects to the TV via scart.


Surely to get HD channels it would connect to an HD telly via HDMI ? Scart isn't an HD connection.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

MacRov said:


> Surely to get HD channels it would connect to an HD telly via HDMI ? Scart isn't an HD connection.


I have a TV aerial going into my TV and getting aabout 4 or 5 HD TDT SPanish channel.
Direect.
No box or anything.
As my TV has a HD TDT tuner built in.

If the TV does not have a HD TDT tuner built in then you would need a HD TDT set top box, and connect that to the TV via HDMI...

Although I was just using the "Just like some "HD TVs" do not have a tuner for the TDT HD channels!" to show that not all digital TVs have TDT tuners, and not all "HD TVs" or HD ready TVs have built in HD TDT tuners.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah knew what you were meaning just making sure people don't think that they'll get ay HD goodness through a scart connection :thumb:


----------

